# Acheter sur un Store étranger tout en gardant ses achats fr.



## alban210 (7 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

voilà une question que je me pose depuis un certain temps.
Je dispose d'un iPhone depuis quelques années déjà et effectue donc bon nombre d'achats avec, sur le Store français comme j'y habite.
Normalement, l'an prochain, je vais effectuer 6 mois aux USA dans le contexte de mes études. je me demandais donc si au moyen d'une carte bancaire américaine, je pouvais effectuer des achats sur le Store US. Le tout sans perdre mes applications et achats précédents. Donc garder le même compte que je possède déjà.
Le but est de pouvoir profiter d'applications disponibles uniquement sur le Store US et pouvant me servir sur place (exemple: les banques pour checker ses relevés, starbucks  avec ses possibilites de paiement par iphone, les applis pour les chaines TV,...)

En vous remerciant de votre aide,

Alban


----------



## arbaot (7 Décembre 2011)

ben oui


----------



## Gwen (7 Décembre 2011)

Oui, aucun souci, tu es limité à huit comptes utilisables en même temps sur chaque appareil. Donc, un Fr et un US, ça roule.

Pense juste à utiliser une autre adresse eMail pour t'inscrire sur le compte US.


----------



## alban210 (7 Décembre 2011)

D'accord,

il faut donc que je crée un nouveau compte iTunes avec mes identifiants bancaires US ainsi qu'une adresse.

Si je change, dans mon compte iTunes actuel français, cela ne fonctionnera pas ?
Ce qui veut dire que mon compte actuel est lié à la France.

Merci de vos réponses.

Alban


----------



## arbaot (7 Décembre 2011)

Gwen d'aprés les CONDITIONS GÉNÉRALES DE ITUNES STORE du 12/10/11


> RÈGLES D&#8217;UTILISATION
> 
> (iii)Vous aurez le droit de stocker simultanément les Produits iTunes à partir d&#8217;un *nombre maximum de cinq Comptes différents* sur des équipements compatibles tels qu&#8217;un iPad, iPod, iPhone et Apple TV, à condition que chaque iPhone puisse synchroniser les Produits iTunes sonneries sur un seul appareil autorisé par iTunes à la fois et que la synchronisation d&#8217;un iPhone avec un autre appareil autorisé par iTunes ait pour effet de supprimer les Produits iTunes sonneries enregistrés sur cet iPhone.


----------



## Gwen (8 Décembre 2011)

C'est peut-être cinq en effet. J'avais eu le souci à l'époque des DRM sur les musiques.

Sinon, pour Alban, il faut bien en effet distingué tes deux comptes. Le FR que tu gardes tel qu'elle et qui sera toujours accessible et le US qui sera nouveau avec ton identifiant unique pour ce compte et tes coordonnés US avec carte bancaire US.


----------



## alban210 (8 Décembre 2011)

Merci pour toutes vos réponses. Cela me sera d'une grande aide. Même si je trouve dommage de pouvoir lier des comptes entre eux pour faciliter la chose.

Juste une question autre que je me pose, sachant que je vais disposer d'un compte US, vais je pouvoir utiliser iTunes Match ?
Mais par contre, quand je changerai et que je repasserai sur le compte fr, iTunes match disparaîtra malheureusement ?

Merci a tous encore


----------



## Gwen (9 Décembre 2011)

Oui, iTunes Match sera utilisable. Et ce avec tes musiques US comme FR. Donc, pas de craintes a avoir de ce coté la. 

Si Apple ne peut avoir de compte global US FR etc c'est à cause des majors qui préférant vendre certaines musiques en premier dans certains pays et pas d'autre. Débile


----------



## daters (21 Décembre 2011)

Même si je trouve dommage de pouvoir lier des comptes entre eux pour faciliter la chose.


----------

